# Help: Snake ID



## TDBone (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I just walked out front and my cat was playing with this snake. I assume that if he was playing with it, the snake has struck the cat. 

What kind of snake is this? In Fulton Co, with a creek in the backyard.

Should I take the cat to the vet (The cat, not the snake, haha)?

Thanks!

Is it a Juvenile Rat Snake?


----------



## germag (Sep 9, 2008)

Yep. It's a (now deceased) juvenile rat snake. Your cat is fine.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 9, 2008)

I believe that "was" a rat snake. Totally harmless.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 9, 2008)

germag said:


> Yep. It's a (now deceased) juvenile rat snake. Your cat is fine.



Yep, juvenile rat snake.  Harmless.


----------



## TDBone (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies.

Now that I got a little snaked education, I won't kill it the next time.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 9, 2008)

TDBone said:


> Thanks for the quick replies.
> 
> Now that I got a little snaked education, I won't kill it the next time.



...unless you have birds, it isn't a problem! They eat a lot of birds.  I've lost Guineas to them.


----------



## woody10 (Sep 9, 2008)

grey rat snake wont harm you at all


----------



## bassfishga (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, what they said. We had one in our garage last week. I was able to get him to the woods before our cats got him.


----------



## 24tesla (Sep 10, 2008)

TDBone said:


> Thanks for the quick replies.
> 
> Now that I got a little snaked education, I won't kill it the next time.



Dont think you can un-kill a killed snake......


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Sep 11, 2008)

Elaphe obsoleta


----------



## shaggybill (Sep 11, 2008)

< snake nerd entry>



BOWHOGKILLER said:


> Elaphe obsoleta



Some might argue _Pantherophis obsoletus_, but I'm on your side. What's the point in changing names around when the old one was just fine? 

< /snake nerd entry>


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 12, 2008)

To bad, there fairly gentle when they settle down from capture and great for the uneducated to handle live.
The snake had more to fear from your cat.


----------



## Etter2 (Sep 12, 2008)

It obviously wasnt a copperhead, coral, or cottonmouth (which dont even live where you do)  Why kill the thing?


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 12, 2008)

looks like a copperheadedrattlemoccasin to me.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Sep 12, 2008)

In Georgia it is a misdemeanor punishable by up to a $1,000 fine and a year in jail to possess or kill many of nongame wildlife species, including non-venomous snakes (O.C.G.A. §27-1-28).

Uh oh.....

The only good snake is NOT a dead snake.......let the things live and do their job of rodent control, etc! Relocate the snake or put the cat up until the snake gets back to it's domain....


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 12, 2008)

Thats the way i like to see them. DEAD!


----------



## Toxic (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, we have lost another snake thats on our side, I bet alot of mice are happy


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 12, 2008)

Highintheshoulder said:


> Thats the way i like to see them. DEAD!



X 2


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 12, 2008)

Etter2 said:


> It obviously wasnt a copperhead, coral, or cottonmouth (which dont even live where you do)  Why kill the thing?


Wrong...Their are some cottonmouths in Fulton...http://www.envenomated.com/rebuilding-the-range-map-for-a-piscivorus-r31.htm


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 12, 2008)

Clark_Kent said:


> In Georgia it is a misdemeanor punishable by up to a $1,000 fine and a year in jail to possess or kill many of nongame wildlife species, including non-venomous snakes (O.C.G.A. §27-1-28).
> 
> Uh oh.....
> 
> The only good snake is NOT a dead snake.......let the things live and do their job of rodent control, etc! Relocate the snake or put the cat up until the snake gets back to it's domain....



who cares. kill them all x3 on the dead ones


----------



## Rem270 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Why?*



doublelungdriller said:


> who cares. kill them all x3 on the dead ones



That's right, kill all of those mean bad snakes, then while you are at it, kill all of the gators too. Heck, why stop there??  We need to kill anything that we think poses a danger to us!!


----------



## Shine Runner (Sep 18, 2008)

Dang it man.....can any thread on here not get bashed?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2008)

Clark_Kent said:


> In Georgia it is a misdemeanor punishable by up to a $1,000 fine and a year in jail to possess or kill many of nongame wildlife species, including non-venomous snakes (O.C.G.A. §27-1-28).
> 
> Uh oh.....
> 
> The only good snake is NOT a dead snake.......let the things live and do their job of rodent control, etc! Relocate the snake or put the cat up until the snake gets back to it's domain....


I guess the cat police will have to lock up his cat.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 19, 2008)

way to go cat.


----------



## Bruz (Sep 19, 2008)

Etter2 said:


> It obviously wasnt a copperhead, coral, or cottonmouth (which dont even live where you do)  Why kill the thing?



Etter,

The Copperhead and Timber Rattler do live here....Fact.

and if you run across one and kill it.........Be careful even if you think it's dead.....It can still get you.



Robert


----------



## Killer41 (Sep 19, 2008)

Etter2 said:


> It obviously wasnt a copperhead, coral, or cottonmouth (which dont even live where you do)  Why kill the thing?



Just overstating what some of the others have said, Copperheads, Timber rattlers, and Cottonmouth's do live in metro atlanta, maybe even some Diamondbacks.


----------

